
Memory Address Tracer (Mat) - blopeur
https://github.com/stefannoll/mat
======
blopeur
Slides : [https://objectstorage.us-
ashburn-1.oraclecloud.com/p/_TK6A-e...](https://objectstorage.us-
ashburn-1.oraclecloud.com/p/_TK6A-ex62g8RlwuFX4okRli3eZxQBOmjpZeCdxDoF0/n/dporobic2/b/damon2020/o/2020-06-15_DaMoN-
Noll-Analyzing_Memory_Accesses.pdf)

Paper:
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/3399666.3399896](https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/3399666.3399896)

